# My Beautiful old betta...and his bubble nest



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been looking at Miromi for days now and now I realize..he is an old guy.
But I still loves him.
These are pictures of Miromi they arent the greatest cause he lives in a finny shaped container.
























































This is his bubble nest thing he keeps making


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

cool. he is just happy and horney that is why he is making a Bubble Nest.


----------



## noobzie (Jan 22, 2006)

Whos he gonna lose his virginity to?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I could stud him out haha
cause I dont have the room for lots of babies
I do have a spare 20 gallon....but no where to put it
soooo he will just have to be horney....unless I can find someone to stud him out to lol


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine never blow bubble nests, glad I finally got to see one!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

When they are comphy they will surprize you. Maxx made a nice nest one time it was cool to see it.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

it's great to see happy old bettas just living to their fullest. :king:


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yup sure is


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Mister Foo used to make bubble nests in his younger days, he's about 3 now. Dumb question, but I've never been able to find a straight answer....What's the average lifespan of a betta?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Average life span is 3-4 years, though they can live a good bit longer under the right conditions.


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Nooooo  I want him to live forever :roll: Well, I have him in a large tank all to himself, with a filter and an airpump, so he should live pretty long. I change it quite often. I also re-do the arrangments inside to keep him interested. I'll post some pictures in a bit of him in his tank.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. Yesterday I caught Flipper resting ontop of his cave it was really neat to see that.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah!!! Bettas are really beautiful fish but you cant really keep them long...lol! short life span.  BTW, just want to ask you guys, (Ive been thinking this for a long time but havent seen any info.) Which tank is better? tank with airpump or none at all?  Does this have any effect to the life of the betta? I have mine in a tank without airpump cause my betta doesnt really like the sound of it...lol!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

An airpump won't effect the lifespan of your betta. If he doesn't like it, leaving it out won't hurt anything. It's not better to have one or not have one, it's just what you prefer.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

mine hate the pump/filter. I run it off and on sometimes but other then that it won't affect them in anyway.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys!  Now everything is clear. il stay without the pump cause i think he likes it that way. :fish:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think they rather live without........ they come form a habitat where there is not much water current or water displacement/disturbance, so I never have an are pump in a betta housing aquarium.


----------

